# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  ACERTA PERU_CURSO DE ACTUALIZACION_INTERPRETACION NORMA GLOBALGAP VERSION 5 _ ICA PERU

## AcertaPERU

Buenos días,   Todos los que trabajamos en el rubro* AGRO sabemos que las certificaciones y normas se actualizan constantemente. 
Es por ello que ACERTA PERU, entidad de auditoría y certificación especializada en el sector agroalimentario,realizará:  Curso de Actualización Interpretación de la norma GlobalGap versión 5.0 Ficha de Inscripción ACERTA - CURSO GLOBALGAP VER 5_ ICA 2015.xls Fecha: 17 de octubre, 2015 Hora: 9:00 am a 5:30 pm Lugar: Ica *Lugar específico a precisar Expositor: Elmer Zevallos Minchola
Auditor LIDER TRAIN THE TRAINER GlobalGAP  Inversión: S/. 500 + IGV
Tarifa corporativa 10% desc. (3 a más personas)  Informes e Inscripciones:
Jimmy Camero Centeno / Gianna Ceccarelli
Área Comercial / Capacitaciones ACERTA comercial_peru@acerta-cert.com / capacitacion.peru@acerta-cert.com
Teléfono : RPM #958834379 RPC 965724376 
Facebook: Acerta PERU 
Cabe mencionar que Acerta PERU es una de las dos únicas empresas peruanas que pudo estar presente en la capacitación de la actualización en Chile y pudo obtener los conocimientos necesarios para entregárselo a sus clientes. 
Adjunto así mismo, el flyer del curso y la ficha de inscripción.
Espero contar con su participación, y recordar que para crecer hay que estar en una continua innovación. 
Saludos cordiales, Gianna Ceccarelli Directora del Centro de Capacitación ACERTA PERU*Temas similares: Thumbs up ACERTA PERU_CURSO DE ACTUALIZACION_INTERPRETACION NORMA GLOBALGAP VERSION 5 _ ICA PERU ACERTA PERU_CURSO DE ACTUALIZACION_INTERPRETACION NORMA GLOBALGAP VERSION 5 _ ICA PERU ACERTA PERU_CURSO DE ACTUALIZACION EN LA NORMA GLOBALGAP VERSION 5 - ICA 17 DE OCTUBRE ACERTA PERU_CURSO DE ACTUALIZACION_INTERPRETACION NORMA GLOBALGAP VERSION 5 _ ICA PERU ACERTA / CURSO TALLER INTERPRETACION Y FORMACION AUDITORES INTERNOS GLOBALGAP 12 AL 14 FEBRERO 2014 VACANTES ABIERTAS

----------

